# Game #41: Los Angeles Lakers (32-8) @ Los Angeles Clippers (9-31) [1/21]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

no Randolph or Davis for this game. If we don't win by 15+ I will be concerned. Watch out for Gordon forever, that kid can play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian Skinner and Deandre Jordan starting...

can anyone guess what our strategy should be on offense??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There is absolutely no reason that we should not win this game by more than 25 points.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

F.Jones goes for 30 on us on a 10-day contract.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I want the Laker to win by 15 or more but it's probably more likely that they win by 7 or 8 points.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers loose by 1 :azdaja:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers should win this one by 50. Thats what scares me though is that they should win it by 50.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Lakers should win this one by 50. Thats what scares me though is that they should win it by 50.


I will be highly pissed if this is not the deficit. Enough to call for benchings or a coaching replacement.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Lakers loose by 1 :azdaja:


:whofarted


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Tough road game here.

Better stay focused.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Think anyone on that starting lineup would crack our rotation?


Anyway Lakers by 25+, I smell a beatdown.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol... The opening tip with a Walton dunk...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I like the start to this game...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Think anyone on that starting lineup would crack our rotation?
> 
> 
> Anyway Lakers by 25+, I smell a beatdown.


Yes. Thorton and Gordon are sick.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Because of the size difference it looks like Lakers are playing little kids out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum can't be stopped. Feed the beast.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I will say it again... Our offense is so much smoother when Walton starts. He may be horrible at everything just about, but he really keeps us in the triangle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thorton is a beast


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gordon is pretty ****ing good too


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Gordon is pretty ****ing good too


Yeah, he's fast and can finish around the rim with easy. He's going to be a stud.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ouch Luke.... Ouch


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is tearing it up...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum 13 points already.. But even more so 4 rebounds and 2 blocks.. And the first quarter still has 2 minutes left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is dominating them offensively. 13 points already. 

I don't like that we've already given up 4 dunks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see our defense showed up tonight..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wtf just happened?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the **** are we losing to the Clippers? This game should've been over after the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the **** was Lamar doing.... He gets the ball back and he starts to drive both the bigs rotate in for the rebound then he dribbles back out and a 3 second is called.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

[strike]16[/strike] 17 Points for Bynum is a beautiful thing to see


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is finally having a good rebounding game. Also, I'd love for him to have a 30 point game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is destroying the paint right now... Now if we could get some stops..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Imagine if we had Bynum play like this every game...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher is just terrible...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Novak with 9 points. WTF?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Imagine if we had Bynum play like this every game...


Imagine if we gave Bynum the ball like this every game... His offense this season was never the problem.

It's his defense that has been troublesome.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Imagine if we gave Bynum the ball like this every game... His offense this season was never the problem.
> 
> It's his defense that has been troublesome.


Generally when his rebounding is on, his overall defense is on. 

He should just learn to be a ****ing beast in the paint on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice dunk by Lamar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh Stu, you kill me.. "Got change for a five! Cause Sasha can't by a shot!"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Someone have change for a 5, so I can buy Sasha a Shot" 


Why Stu Why?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick move by Drew.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Generally when his rebounding is on, his overall defense is on.
> 
> He should just learn to be a ****ing beast in the paint on both sides of the ball.


I agree.. He is starting to come around again.. Maybe watching the tape has been helping.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Oh Stu, you kill me.. "Got change for a five! Cause Sasha can't by a shot!"





Cris said:


> "Someone have change for a 5, so I can buy Sasha a Shot"
> 
> 
> Why Stu Why?


:laugh:

Stu is awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeAndre Jordon has 10 points. We just scored our first basket from the perimeter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing Clippers Shooters are killing us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Three 3's in a row. Nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I love that Kobe has been dishing the ball really well recently. 5 assists already tonight; hopefully he hits double figures again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> By the way, I love that Kobe has been dishing the ball really well recently. 5 assists already tonight; hopefully he hits double figures again.


I agree...

He's been quietly getting near triple doubles lately with high assists and good rebounding. :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with 23 and 10.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice pass from Sasha to Drew!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop giving up dunks to DeAndre Jordon. 

Drew with a new season high - in the first half!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha finally hits. Our defense should not be struggling this much. Better fix that in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

55 points to the clippers make me want to throw up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Bynum will get 4 touches maximum in the second half. Fisher should take at least 10 shots though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I really like how Bynum is setting the screen, but then cutting to the basket.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Walton still sucks at everything. Sometimes I think Phil plays him just to keep the rest of the players' egos in check, because if he wasn't in the rotation we would be winning every game by 25 points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love watching Kobe and Bynum play the two man game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Walton still sucks at everything. Sometimes I think Phil plays him just to keep the rest of the players' egos in check, because if he wasn't in the rotation we would be winning every game by 25 points.


I disagree. We are playing down to the competition like we always do.

Our offense is 10X smoother when Walton in it. Our defense is the same with him, or with Vlade. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I want Bynum to come back in and get 40.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Love the ankle breaking Kobe did.. And then the pass (air ball) to Lamar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe has another double digit assist night. Sweet.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Last laker to score 40 besides Kobe was Shaq..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is Sasha doing..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a couple baskets Drew can get 40.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is desperately trying to get Bynum to 40. lol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Triple Double for Kobe!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

40!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

One of the best mentoring games I've seen from Kobe in his career. It seemed fairly blantant that Kobe went out of his way to get Bynum to that new level tonight. It's great to see that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

42/15 for Bynum. Kobe with the triple double. I love it!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God dammit!!! I missed this ****!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "If feels very good, to go out there and play the way I did," the 21-year-old center said. "I was able to get a lot of easy buckets. Kobe was Kobe Nash out there tonight. The ball was coming my way a lot. I was able to just get a lot of touches and get comfortable."
> 
> "I didn't know how many (points) I had, and that's just the truth," he said. "The fans were yelling for me to get 40. And then once I got the dunk, everybody was on their feet cheering."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=290121012


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Andrew Bynum erupted for 42 points and 15 rebounds in the Lakers' "road" win over the Clippers. But Bynum's totals might be considered disappointing when you consider that he already had 25 points and 10 rebounds at the intermission. No player had posted such gaudy first-half totals in both of those categories since Yao Ming on March 15, 2006 (27 PTS, 11 REB versus Dallas) and the Lakers hadn't seen such a firs-half performance since Shaquille O'Neal did it against the Clippers on March 6, 2000 (26 PTS, 11 REB).


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/elias


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fisher only took 4 shots in 31min. Nice, I like!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Highlights of the Game:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

...dam...what did Bynum eat last night?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Weeeee Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> ...dam...what did Bynum eat last night?


The Clippers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fun game to watch. Bynum was really a beast. Everyone was looking for him all night, and he had major mismatch that he exploited perfectly. Kobe looking awesome. How amazing could this team be, if Kobe starts really getting the bigs involved more on offense and playing lockdown defense on the other end. Lamar showed up to play also. He took advantage of his mismatches and actully made layups. Lamar grabbed 9 rebounds and finished 3rd on the team! Thats some sweet rebounding.

While the defense could have been better, it really wasnt all that bad. DeAndre Jordan had like 11 dunks which was the only bad part. Novak made everything he took. If it wasnt for those two guys, this game would have been a brutal beatdown.

Bynum 42/15/3 steals POTG away from Kobe's triple double and Lamar's 19/9 with 3 BLKs. Bynum becomes the first 40 pt player to play with Kobe since Shaq!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Post-Game Locker Talk*


----------

